# Choosing the proper rake



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

I just ordered an Oster rake, 18 teeth course. Everyone in my Newfie group lauds this as the best rake ever. I've been using a more generic rake, which has worked very well for me, but I like to get more bang for the buck if possible. I was wondering, would this also be the best rake for Aussies, or would another model be better for them? They also have very thick double coats, but it's true that their coats are quite different at the same time. Any advice on choosing the appropriate rake?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

NewfoundlandOwner said:


> I just ordered an Oster rake, 18 teeth course. Everyone in my Newfie group lauds this as the best rake ever. I've been using a more generic rake, which has worked very well for me, but I like to get more bang for the buck if possible. I was wondering, would this also be the best rake for Aussies, or would another model be better for them? They also have very thick double coats, but it's true that their coats are quite different at the same time. Any advice on choosing the appropriate rake?


 I am assuming you are talking about the Oster "rake" with blades on the teeth. Shouldnt be called a rake, as it cuts hair, not just rakes it out. The first time you use it, it will do a great job thinning the coat. Then when those cut hairs start growing back, you will have a mess. It cuts coat. And when it cuts the guard hairs, and it will, they grow back slowly, sticking out and up, and the umdercoat gets thicker and less manageable. As a groomer, I will not use them on doublecoated dogs. It ruins the nice laying coat. You need a true rake, or a metal comb to remove loose undercoat, not cut live coat IMO.


----------



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

That's odd to hear. I've gone by grooming salons and asked about this rake, polled Newfoundland owners that use it, and read reviews online. Everyone loves it, and I've not heard one bit of feedback that it cuts hair or ruins undercoat. Are there any sources you can point me to that could educate on the types of rakes and why this rake would be a poor choice?

I just ran several queries and couldn't find a negative review about the Oster rake from anyone, except some guy that thought it was going to work on his Beagles.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you are not going to how your dog, its not a huge deal. Everyone raves about them because they cant tell the difference I guess. But as a groomer, I have used them plenty, and they have trashed every coat I have ever used them on. There are blades on them, and they DO cut coat, or there would be no need to have a bladed edge. Over time and multiple uses, you will get the same effect of bad coat regrowth as you would by just clipping a double coat down. Its just a slower process. Its a cheat, to thin the coat. I will look and see if I can find info from coat educated sources for you. When you try it, and if you like it, by all means keep doing it. However, I will never touch a doublecoated breed with one again, show coat or pet.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

For just removing dead undercoat the 2 tools I reach for most often are an undercoat rake and a comb. With these I can pull enough dead fur off Buster that my teenager looked in the yard and asked if the bunnies (wild) exploded. 

Not the exact products I have. 
http://www.petco.com/product/113827/ConairPro-Memory-Gel-Grip-Dog-Undercoat-Rake.aspx

http://www.petco.com/product/115409/JW-Pet-GripSoft-Fine-And-Course-Rotating-Comfort-Comb.aspx


----------



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> If you are not going to how your dog, its not a huge deal. Everyone raves about them because they cant tell the difference I guess. But as a groomer, I have used them plenty, and they have trashed every coat I have ever used them on. There are blades on them, and they DO cut coat, or there would be no need to have a bladed edge. Over time and multiple uses, you will get the same effect of bad coat regrowth as you would by just clipping a double coat down. Its just a slower process. Its a cheat, to thin the coat. I will look and see if I can find info from coat educated sources for you. When you try it, and if you like it, by all means keep doing it. However, I will never touch a doublecoated breed with one again, show coat or pet.


I wasn't arguing that you're wrong - only that I can't find any article or review that indicates this rake cuts the outer coat or causes any damage. Have you seen any?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

NewfoundlandOwner said:


> I wasn't arguing that you're wrong - only that I can't find any article or review that indicates this rake cuts the outer coat or causes any damage. Have you seen any?


I have seen a review that indicated that the rake cuts the coat, and you quoted it. Blades cut fur, thus if you have a rake with a blade it will cut the coat. Double coated dogs shouldn't have their hair cut like that, it will ruin their coats. I have an Aussie, and I wouldn't touch him with a bladed rake.

I googled reviews for it and found this:




> When I bought this I thought that it was going to somehow "rake" out the undercoat while leaving the topcoat in tact. Well, the tines of this comb have razors that actually cut the fur as I run it over my dogs coat. I didn't want to cut her fur, I just wanted a brush that would help release the fur underneath to help prevent shedding.
> 
> This just wasn't what I expected.


This has the same idea that the furminator did and if you google reviews on those you will find many more reviews like the one above. I think the reason you wont find many reviews on what you bought is that it is not as popular.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

NewfoundlandOwner said:


> I wasn't arguing that you're wrong - only that I can't find any article or review that indicates this rake cuts the outer coat or causes any damage. Have you seen any?


I briefly looked, and didnt see many reviews, just the same ones over and over, all positive. They appear to be from pet owners, who may not realize the damage over time. The first time you use it, it will feel like a miracle....then the coat starts growing back,and you can see the damage.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I love my Coat King and use it regularly on my Golden, and yes I am a groomer.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Good post, I was going to get a similar product but when I learned it utilized a blade I optioned against it. As mentioned I did not want to cut both coats just remove some of the old under coating. In the end I went with a conventional under coat grooming brush from my local pet store. It takes a bit more time, but gives me peace of mind.


----------



## NewfoundlandOwner (Dec 22, 2011)

Maybe I'm looking at it incorrectly - I don't really see the 'blades' in the Oster rake, nor does it seem to cut my dogs' coats. However, I've switched to a conventional rake until I verify this. I'm the "groomer" for my dogs, but I'm not a trained groomer, and I put a lot of weight in the opinions of those that know more than I do (which includes a lot of people).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

NewfoundlandOwner said:


> Maybe I'm looking at it incorrectly - I don't really see the 'blades' in the Oster rake, nor does it seem to cut my dogs' coats. However, I've switched to a conventional rake until I verify this. I'm the "groomer" for my dogs, but I'm not a trained groomer, and I put a lot of weight in the opinions of those that know more than I do (which includes a lot of people).


Look on the underside of the curves in the teeth. Thats the blade part. You have the Oster rake that looks like a Mars Coat king right?


----------

